# Skiff cover



## Slacker (Oct 7, 2016)

I’ve had good luck with cheap 22’ “runabout” -style boat covers for my 17’ and 18’ skiffs. They work best with BoatVents and telescoping poles to hold up the extra fabric. The extra length lets you cover the outboard.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

@devrep give me this info.


----------

